# 살고 싶으신, 이것을 복사해야 본것는 주그안에



## OBrasilo

Hello, I would need help reading a few sentences from the 1999 Korean movie, "The Ring Virus".
I already know their meaning in English, and I have already managed to some-how read them, I would just like to know, whether I did it wrong, and how I should read them correctly. So, in other words, I need a help on how the sentence actually go in Korean.

Sentence 3: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Hangeul: 살고 싶으신,  이것을 복사해야 본것는 주그안에.
Romanized: _Sargo sipeusin, igeoseur bogsahaeya bongeosneun jugeuane._
Meaning: _If you want to live, copy this and show it to someone else._

Thanks in advance for your time and understanding. 

*Moderator's note:
We have a policy about the number of topics per thread, viz. one.
The other questions can be found here:
끝나자 본것는, 아니면 죽을아 몇살 것이다
이것을 본것는, 일 주일후 이니번에 죽는다
Eun-Suh (?)*


----------



## Suho1004

Let me try to understand what you're saying here. Are you saying that you read a version translated into English and are now trying to figure out what the original Korean was? Or that you actually found these Korean sentences somewhere?

The beginning of what you have up there is understandable maybe, although not correct, while the last two words (본것는 주그안에) are incomprehensible.

I haven't seen the film, but if I were to say this in Korean, it would be: 살고 싶으*면* 이것을 복사*하고* *남에게 보여줘라*. This would be a more or less direct translation.


----------



## OBrasilo

- Suho1004: I have the sentences in Korean, they are in the images I provided, and I need help to see, if I transcribed them down correctly.


----------



## microzenith

Hi, OBrasilo 
I see what you mean, and I'm pretty sure that the sentence you have tried to transcribe is:
살고 싶으면 이것을 복사해서 보여 주어라, which means "If you want to live, copy this and show it to (someone)."


----------

